# Starcraft 2 mit O2 Surfstick?



## Creeze135 (13. September 2010)

Hi Leute, wusste nicht wo ich diesen Thread eröffnen sollte deswegen habe ich es hier gemacht 
Es geht darum das ich warscheinlich in nächster Zeit erstmal kein Inet haben werde, da ich aber normal nicht aufs online zocken verzichten will ist meine Frage ob es möglich ist mit nem O2 Surfstick Games wie Starcraft oder vielleicht noch css online und vorallem vernünftig zu zocken?
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung damit und kann was zu dem Ping sagen.
Wohne direkt in ner Stadt also Signalstärke sollte sehr gut sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. September 2010)

Starcraft sollte kein großes Problem sein.
Leider kann ich ja ne ganze weile nur einen Surfstick nutzen und zocke auch online.
Es ist zwar nicht optimal, aber es geht. Ein ping von 80-120ms hab ich in der Regel.
Bei shootern ist es besonders nervig, aber gerade so noch vertretbar.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. September 2010)

Bei StarCraft2 werden gerne die Personen gekickt von Blizzard und den Spielern die eine schlechte Verbindung haben. Sieht man immer wieder das wenn einer eine schlechte Verbindung hat dies angezeigt wird und derjenige bald hinausgeworfen wird der zu lange braucht oder der zu oft Verbindungseinbrüche hat.


----------



## Creeze135 (13. September 2010)

Ja die Frage ist nur ob man mit einem Surfstick eine solch schlechte Verbindung hat oder ob die ausreichend fürs zocken ist, also solange der Ping einigermaßen akzeptabel ist würde es ja gehen.


----------



## 4clocker (13. September 2010)

Darf ich mal fragen wie schnell der O2 Stick ist?
Hab einen vom Aldi und der ist Ars** langsam


----------



## Creeze135 (13. September 2010)

O2 Prepaid-Surfstick
Bis zu 7,2 Mbit/s Datenübertragung

Und wie beschrieben sollte ich eine sehr gute Verbindungsqualität haben da ich direkt in der Stadt wohne.

Die Frage ist auch wie es mit dem 5 Gb Datenvolumen ist, also wielange das wenn ich mehrere Stunden täglich zocken werde halten wird.


----------



## rabe08 (14. September 2010)

Aldi läuft über Eplus = schlechtestes Netz in Dland
O2 hat immerhin das drittbeste Netz von Vieren... Die 7,2 sind das, was der Stick technischen bringen kann. Diese wirst Du in der Praxis niemals erreichen, noch nicht mal annährend. Mit 1,8 abzgl. Overhead = ca. 1,1 kannst Du schon sehr zufrieden sein.

Die Bandbreite wird nicht das Problem sein, es werden nicht viele Daten übertragen. Auch die 5GB sollten dicke über den Monat reichen. Das Problem werden die Latenzen sein, Ping wird rund 10x länger sein als mit einer guten DSL-Verbindung.


----------



## The_Rock (14. September 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht optimal, aber es geht. Ein ping von 80-120ms hab ich in der Regel.



Für Starcraft 2 reichts allemal. Das hat schon ne interne Limitierung von 150ms.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. September 2010)

Mit UMTS kannst du SC2 oder WoW ohne merkliche Unterschiede zu DSL spielen. (2 Jahre Erfahrung mit Vodafone)

Schlecht ist die Mittagszeit oder abends 19-21 Uhr. Je nach Netz kann es sein, dass es zu sehr ausgelastet ist fürs zocken.

Mit Shootern wirst du Probleme bekommen.


----------



## olol (14. September 2010)

Creeze135 schrieb:


> O2 Prepaid-Surfstick
> Bis zu 7,2 Mbit/s Datenübertragung
> 
> Und wie beschrieben sollte ich eine sehr gute Verbindungsqualität haben da ich direkt in der Stadt wohne.
> ...



nur durch spielen wirst du 5gb nicht verbrauchen können, ausser du ladest dauernd custom maps usw. herunter


----------



## Creeze135 (14. September 2010)

ok das ich die 5 Gb nicht voll bekomme hört sich schonmal gut an
Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir gleich den Stick kaufe oder nicht aber denke wegen 15 Euro ärgere ich mich im Nachhinein nicht ganz so doll falls der Ping zu hoch ist^^ also bei shootern nen Png über 100 macht kein Spaß aber bei Starcraft dürfte es nicht ganz so stören.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (22. September 2010)

Hallo 

Benutze auch den Stick, habe mit GPRS schon ein paar spiele zu ende bringen können, war aber nicht so toll hat ständig aussetzter,

mit UMTS (auch mit Schlechter Verbindungsqualität) haut es gut hin.

Jetzt würde ich mir nur noch einen Anbieter wünschen bei dem ich mir nicht verarscht vorkommen würde


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2010)

Nur nebenbei: bei MW2 hab ich neulich üer ne Stunde gespielt, waren grad mal ca. 10MB an Daten. Da werden halt fast nur Koordinaten und aktions-Codes gesendet, also wenige Buchstaben/zahlen, und so was braucht kaum Datenvolumen. zB ne txt-Datei mit 26.000 zeichen hat grad mal 30kb


----------



## Barrios (29. September 2010)

Moin, hab mal ne kurze Frage.

Ich bin grad am umziehen und hab deswegen mind 1 Monat kein Internet 
Deswegen überleg ich grad, mir auch einen o2 Surfstick zu holen für die Zeit....auch für Sc2.

Ist so ein Surfstick nur für Laptops geeignet, oder auch für ein normalen Pc? Habe leider kein Laptop.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

Das geht natürlich auch mit nem PC, rein technisch ist ein laptop ja nix anderes als ein PC, da läuft ja auch das gleiche windows usw. drauf.

Der Stick is halt eher für unterwegs gedacht ist, und dann hat man natürlich ein laptop, daher wird immer so geworben   


Aber bei o2 steht hier bei "Haben Sie Fragen?" Surfstick-Angebot


_2.Schließen Sie Ihren O2 Surfstick, mit eingelegter SIM-Karte, an eine freie USB-Schnittstelle Ihres Laptops *oder PCs *an.
3.Das Installationsprogramm startet - die Gerätesoftware wird installiert. 
4.Sobald die Gerätesoftware erfolgreich installiert wurde, werden Sie aufgefordert Ihren PIN einzugeben.
5.Drücken Sie danach auf »Verbinden« und Ihr Laptop *oder PC *ist bereit zum Surfen._


----------



## ATImania (29. September 2010)

Also ich nutze den o2 Prepaid Surfstick! Also wenn ich optimale Verbindung habe (Maximaler Empfang, HSDPA) dann bekomme ich schon den Speed einer DSL 3000er Leitung oder mehr! Hatte maximal ein Download speed von 335 Kb/s und sonst so ca. 200 - 250 Kb/s. Mit GPRS (ISDN Speed) sind es dann noch maximal 7,5 Kb/s beim Download. 

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit Shooter, Renn- oder sonstigen Spielen. Mein Ping liegt in CoD4 meistens bei ca. 70 - 100 (je nach Verbindung)!

PS: Habe schon 7,4 GB gezogen und mein Volumen wäre nach 1 GB verbraucht gewesen aber habe immer noch maximalen HSDPA Speed. 
Ansonsten kann ich die Internet L Flat mit 5 GB Volumen (25€/montl.) empfehlen! Alternativ nutze ich zur Zeit die M Flat mit Smartphone Option (1 GB Volumen)! Simkarte aus dem Surfstick rein ins Smartphone und unterwegs weiter Surfen für 15€/montl.


----------

